# Houndsmen and Trappers Needed!!!



## grunt_smacker (Sep 7, 2007)

If there isanybody out there wanting or needing to run their hounds right now, we have got tons of raccoons showing up in the corn fields.
We had a neighbor running dogs a few years ago and he had lots of success, we thought he thinned their population down a bit, but the last 2 years we have had nothing but bad luck with the raccoons.

PM me if your interested, or if you just want to trap them too.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

PM sent


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Where are you at? My nephew might be interested.


----------



## grunt_smacker (Sep 7, 2007)

We are located just west of Payson in Utah county.


----------



## Hound Inc. (Mar 31, 2008)

Traps are about as effective as a jimmy with a hole in it. You want results, well hounds buddy./


-Hound Inc..


----------



## WHutchings (Jan 6, 2009)

PM sent.


----------



## klanc33 (Aug 19, 2009)

Hey,

Me, my brother and my two redbones hunted this last week and got two *****... we had a good time and appreciate you allowing us to come out. We are coming out again tonight ***** beware!


----------



## Snipe (Dec 4, 2008)

how did you do?


----------



## klanc33 (Aug 19, 2009)

Sorry it took so long... Didn't get anything the last time I went out there but am trying to find a new place to go now... Any ideas?


----------

